# Slovenian: gastronomy product with meat



## Riveritos

Hello, 
I'm trying to explain a gastronomic product made with meat. 
I'm not sure if "Gastronomski izdelek na osnovi svinhskega mesa" is correct.
I also tried "Gastronomski proizvod" but I only see it in croatian sites.
I would really appreciate it if somebody could help me.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Let's look at the second part of your sentence first. I would use "*iz* svinjskega mesa" if pork is the primary ingredient of the product. Your choice, "*na osnovi* svinjskega mesa," is grammatically correct, but it means "on the basis of pork", which implies that pork is just one of many ingredients in the product.

I'm having a hard time with "gastronomski izdelek." It reminds me of the French term "produit gastronomique." Both "gastronomski" and "izdelek" are common Slovenian words, and "gastronomski izdelek" would be widely understood, but it's not a common phrase in Slovenian. "Delikatesni izdelek" seems somewhat more natural, but I'm curious what other Slovenian WR members think.


----------



## Riveritos

Thanks for your valuable help.


----------



## pikabu

I need to agree with TriglavNationalPark, although I would  consider "gastronomski izdelek" something more of a higher class or even prestigious  than by far more "ordinary"  "delikatesni". it really depends on where you would like to have it written or what you're selling.


----------



## Riveritos

It's a special type of ham, they prepare it with some vegetables inserted in the meat. 
I think it's clear that in Slovenia you would never call it "gastronomski proizvod", isn't it?
Let me see if I understood: delikatesni izdelek is an ordinary food product and gastronomski izdelek is an special and maybe fancy food?


----------



## pikabu

about never calling it gastronomski izdelek in slovene: that's quite right. But I cannot say it's impossible to find such a word construction on a food product.  Specially if it's on a imported product where the slovene is often a bit inovative.  
but you're last sentence is completely right. let's say I would perhaps say "gastronomski izdelek" for a French fois gras but never for something you can buy in every supermarket, like "šunka (slovene equivalent for ham), mortadela" etc.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

I agree with pikabu. I was concerned that "gastronomski izdelek" is not idiomatic. However, if you're just composing a product label and being idiomatic is not your primary concern, then you might even be better off using "gastronomski izdelek" for something like white truffles, _foie gras, confit d'oie,_ or, in your case, a specialty ham.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

It took me a couple of weeks, but I just thought of another possibility: how about *gurmanski izdelek* (= gourmet product)?


----------



## pikabu

i love it! it sounds very slovenian.


----------

